
ISPs split over UK open Internet code of practice - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18976444
======
lmm
Vodafone's position is the evil one here. Of course signing the agreement
would mean they couldn't advertise many of their packages as internet access -
_because they're not really internet access_.

At least they're being honest about their reasons, I guess.

